# IBS treatment plan



## Anton Mullis (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello all, i'm new here just want to chime in a help for you guys who suffer this terrible disease. I don't know if exactly this strategy has been posted before, so i do it now.

One of the reasons for your ibs, might be due to vitamin deficiencies, the vitamin D and atleast 1 of the b-vitamins.

According to the english study on vitamin d.



> Out of 51 patients in this research with IBS, 82% had insufficient vitamin D levels. Also, vitamin D status reflected the perceived quality of life for each individual, measured by the extent to which they reported the impact of IBS on life.


http://bmjopengastro.bmj.com/doi/full/10.1136/bmjgast-2015-000052

The gut flora is destroyed by lack of this vital hormone, also surgeries,laxatives,antibiotics,heavy metals,coloniscopies contributes to a decreased amount of healthy bacteria. The thing is, your gut will never heal until you restore to it's normal balanced state. It requires b-vitamins and vitamin d. I'm gonna give you a 2-step cure plan which i got from Dr.Gominak. Check her site up! Very good info. Actually she treats patients with insomnia, but their gut flora is out of balance, so it's still boils down to an unhealthy individual because of a gut issue. Your gut isn't gonna heal until the flora is in balance, all vitamin d deficient patients lack atleast 1 of the 8 b-vitamins.

1. Use a Vitamin D3 Supplement from a reputable brand (maybe you need sublingual form for proper absorption) Amount of vitamin d3 is dependent of weight and genes, probably 5000 ie is sufficient for most of us, maybe you need 10 000 if you weigh more. Remember that if you choose an oil based vitamin d3 supplement, it must have MCT oil, and not other kinds of oils. They can get rancid and lose their potency.

2.Use a B-complex 50 (50 mg of each of those 8 b-vitamins)

3. Use both the vitamin d3 & B-50 complex for 3-4months, Then continue with the Vitamin D3 and a multivitamin (usually enough of b-vitamins to sustain healthy)

*Notes: You have to stop the b50-complex usually after 3-4months, to avoid sideffects.

Sunshine indeed gives you vitamin d3, but since you have been deprived of this hormone for maybe decades, you might have to use this d3 supplement for a long time atleast on non-sunny days during spring/summer and use it all fall-winter. I suggest you also go check your vitamin d levels and to see how much of it you will need.

I'm still on the cure and this is what i want you to try out! Really an awesome approach to it as it's easy,quite cheap and not painful! I have noticed alot better comfort, no more gases and no constipation.


----------

